# 6.5hp on a 32" ??



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok so I have a 12/32 craftsman snowblower and I have to discard the old tecumseh motor..now I know a nice 13hp ohv would be best. But money is an issue so..

I have a brand new 6.5hp ohv, anybody know if they strong enough to work a full size blower??


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would think you could get by with it in most situations , but you will have to use it like its a 24" bucket or less for heavy snowfalls.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yoiu're asking quite a bit from 6 ponies. You can try it. It may work ok under ideal conditions but nothing else. If this was a viable combination don't you think manufacturers would produce them? Save yourself a lot of grief and get a bigger engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I would go 8hp or more


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

Might look at my old 8hp tec. To see if any good. (10hp, the one on the blower, blowing oil thru pcv) 10 hp & 8hp 353cc and 318cc And my 6.5hp, 196cc (OHC)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe some older Ariens were 732 7hp to a 32" housing. I would think that if the 7 Tec engine was able to handle it than a 6.5 OHV engine will handle it (JMHO). It won't be a beast but It might work.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

6.5 for a 32 inch machine will be pushing it. I'm pretty sure that the bore and stroke are not the same on a 353cc and a 318cc engine.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

what if you sold the 6.5HP engine and added a couple bucks for more displacement? on that wide a blower i can see it being able to work with more than 6-8inches of snow.. deeper than that and i seriously think itl struggle way more than its worth... 

someone mentionned Ariens used to have 7HP engines on 32in buckets way back. true but those 7HP engines had a good 2-3 ft-lbs of torque more than your 196cc OHV has to offer,, so they got by.. barely id think but got by

if you do but what we all know is going to be an undrpowered engine.. give it a chance.. purposely mis-adjust you shifter linkage to slow down the forwards movement.. or better still.. go forward bias until your neutral becomes a very slow crawling speed for the heavy snows.. might actually be useable then.. although i know (from experience as its how ive my blower set up for a crawling gear) youll find your friction disc wearring faster this way


----------



## lsengines (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah i think ill forget the little 6.5..ill see if i can do something with my tec.8hp ohv(i tought they had same displacement and bore and stroke than 10hp but bore is bigger on 10hp). My father's got an old briggs with a flo jet carb also(bout 35 years old)..looks like my hands gonna stay stained for a few days again:facepalm_zpsdj194qh.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're talking about a 6.5 predator it likely will get the job done and except for really heavy snow not be that noticeable.

I would however like to have something bigger.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Get some of those blue or black rubber gloves. I managed to get thru this whole summer without painting or staining my hands whatever the colour of the project was.


----------

